# wicd and dhclient

## cwr

Has anyone seen this error from wicd?  Google finds several similar errors,

but the fix isn't clear.  Even the wicd log file isn't much help.  I'm running

the wicd-gtk front-end as root, so permissions shouldn't be a problem,

and it's an open network which connects instantly running wpa_supplicant

from the command line.

```

ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 230, in maybe_handle_message

    self._handler(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/gui.py", line 253, in handle_connection_results

    error(self.window, language[results], block=False)

KeyError: dbus.String(u'dhcp_failed')

```

Any ideas welcome - Will

----------

